# How high do you set the bar(s)?



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I wanted to try some new handlebars on my Full Susser. I had flat bars with 12 degrees of sweep on there and quite a few spacers but I wanted to try more sweep and maybe get them a little higher. So I bought the same brand bars (SQlab-nice bars) with 16 degrees sweep and more rise. I figured I could swap a few headset spacers to get them where I wanted them height-wise but to start, I only moved one from under to above the stem just to see how it felt. And it was great! Way less hand and wrist pain, no numbness or tingling at all, the tension I often carry in my neck and shoulders was just gone. I think the higher degree of sweep helps but suspect the height made a bigger difference. I measured the bar height and saddle height to compare and the bars are over 2 inches above that saddle now, which is way higher than I've ever run my bars before. I'm an old cross country rider and I've always felt the bars should be around or below the height of the saddle for efficiency and power but I'm questioning that reasoning now. I wasn't any slower, the handling was great and I was a lot more comfortable during and after riding! The only time the higher bars bothered me was on steep climbs where I needed to shift more forward on the bike to keep the front end planted and tracking straight. Small price to pay. Anyone else moved their bars up as they've aged? I just turned 60 this month so I suppose this is a part of getting older.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I have moved my bars up a little as I’ve aged. I always felt most comfortable with my bars and seat even or bars slightly lower than my seat. Somewhere along the line I’ve made changes and now my bars are about 1/4 to 1/2 inch above my seat. Any lower and I run into neck, shoulder and lower back issues.

Side note: With todays low stack height I’m running 3” rise bars and an inch or so worth of spacers on both my bikes just to get the bars slightly higher than my seat.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From the late 80s up until about 10 years ago my bars were typically 3-4" below the saddle, but now at 56 years old all of my bikes have the bars and saddles about the same level +- 1/2". I still have flat bars on most of my bikes, so I use spacers under the stem to get the bars where I want them.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

What is a flat bar?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I try to get the bar to about saddle height of just a bit lower. Since my saddle height is pretty high (I'm mostly legs) it is hard to do when steer tubes are cut low. I often get a new fork or make sure the dealer does not cut the fork low, if it is not cut low the manufacturer (Specialized cuts them but Ibis does not, for example). That works well. I do not like going above saddle height. We climb a lot here and that becomes a bit of a chore for a long time.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I think like most racers who started in the 80s, my bars used to be ridiculously low compared to my seat height. Over time, my bars have gotten higher. Especially post neck/back injury. Raising them was the only way to ride for extended periods of time without pain and sharp twinges.

I just went out and measured the height diff for my trail and xc bikes. Both have the handlebars set 2-2.5" above the seat height. I am not anal retentive about the diff. I set my seat height appropriately, then just move the bars where I feel good. All my forks have spacers below the stem and all my bikes have riser bars. I often leave the steerer tubes long so I can mess w/ bar height through spacers and forget to ever chop them down. So, I may have a spacer or two on top of my stem for years. Whatever!


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

I have lower back issues, and high rise bars allow me to ride all day with minimal pain or stops to stretch. I don't notice any drawbacks; my seat is set forward on the seatpost, so I am well balanced on steep climbs, and I have no problem weighing the front wheel on descents.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Cary said:


> What is a flat bar?


A flat bar is a tool you use to pry wood apart. Apparently it doubles as cross-country bike handlebar?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Riser bars rule! I'm tall so I need them.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, bars have been getting higher.
Feel happiest about 35-40mm seat to bar drop now.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

2-2.5" above my saddle.
The static fork and suspension sag equally, so saddle-to-bar height is more or less maintained.

Bob


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I've always set the bar pretty high , that's why I had success.


( had to do it )


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

In climbing mode they are even with the saddle, on descents with my post dropped, about 3-4" above my saddle.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Bike Whisperer said:


> In climbing mode they are even with the saddle, on descents with my post dropped, about 3-4" above my saddle.


My dropper goes to eleven.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> From the late 80s up...


Whoah! At first I thought you were mentioning your age!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

It's both personal and bike dependent.

I usually end up with my bars ~1.5" to 2" above extended post/saddle height.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Minimal rise and no spacers.


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/importance-of-handlebar-height-mountain-bike.html


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Like others here, when I stared riding, the only bars available were flat. In fact, my first "mountain bike" was a 10 speed on which I replaced the dropper bars with a completely flat straight 3/4" steel pipe... yes from the local hardware store plumbing department.  That was the mid 1970's.

My bars haven't risen because of aging, but they have as apart of bike geo evolution and changes in riding style. Basically from XC, when that's all there was, to today's definition of trail/enduro riding.


----------

